# Camelback insulation - what insulation is recommended southern climate



## Nelsonslink (May 20, 2021)

I have a camelback I am renovating. The attic air pours into the second floor bathroom. I can't use spray foam since I have the foil face sheathing I am told. What do you recommend I do to stop the airflow? The fiberglass insulation doesn't do much. I can feel a cloud of hot or cold air ( depending on the weather ) from my knees down when the ac/heat is off from the attic air pouring in. Location: Louisiana - Thanks for your help


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some explanation of what the pictures are.


----------



## Nelsonslink (May 20, 2021)

This is the bathroom I am renovating, you can see through the attic on the other side when I removed the bathtub.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Seems pretty simple to me.

Close off the open area with green or purple sheetrock.

Add insulation to the other side.

R 11 is typically for walls, but since the area behind the wall is open I might go to a higher R value.

Is that pump for water jets in the tub?

Are you putting a similar tub back in?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I did a search on my engine so I wouldn't be the least bright bulb in the pack, but I could not find what a "camelback" is. Sorry.


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

You can use almost any insulation you want - foam can be sprayed to almost anything though as that is a roof I would do closed cell only (might need a primer but check with manufacturer). I can't stress this enough - air seal, air seal, air seal.
As for the amounts: Common Sense Building: How much insulation should I install? (thehtrc.com) 
FYI - knee walls aka the ones directly against an attic should be insulated as much as the roof itself


----------



## Nelsonslink (May 20, 2021)

Yes my goal is to air seal, air seal, air seal!!! I planned to do so myself with closed cell spray foam but the manufacturer of foamitgreen.com that I spoke with said I cannot spray foam directly on my foil faced sheathing I need to cover it... ugh.

I was thinking mineral wool in the walls or can reuse my fiberglass, spray foam attic from attic side after I run electrical, plumbing, and apply something ( any ideas? I have some scrap ecuaboard I was thinking about ) for the spray foam to adhere too since there will be insulation showing in attic??

Great link - thanks for sharing




SLSTech said:


> You can use almost any insulation you want - foam can be sprayed to almost anything though as that is a roof I would do closed cell only (might need a primer but check with manufacturer). I can't stress this enough - air seal, air seal, air seal.
> As for the amounts: Common Sense Building: How much insulation should I install? (thehtrc.com)
> FYI - knee walls aka the ones directly against an attic should be insulated as much as the roof itself


----------



## mozgocheck (9 mo ago)

You are right in your reasoning. In your case, it is best to use mineral wool. The insulation structure allows you not to let in air, to hold it in yourself. Therefore, cotton wool creates a barrier between cold and hot air. Cotton wool is produced in rolls and plates. 
Insulation can be applied outside and inside the building. This material does not burn, has sound-insulating properties, and is quite durable. The disadvantages of insulation include complex installation, where it is required to observe safety precautions. At the same time, I advise you to take out home insurance from Youi since the southern climate is quite unpredictable. 
You can strengthen the structure, but when an emergency happens, that will touch it.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not seeing foil faced sheathing. If you mean roof sheathing, it may be wrong. Foil is used to radiate the sun energy back to outside and foil must have some separation from other materials. If insulation contacts the foil, energy is transmitted to insulation. But I think the foil is supposed to be facing inside. You're in warm area and the attic is not used, and spray foam on roof rafters, attic walls, is usually for conditioning the attic. Conditioning the attic is usually done so appliances in attic can run more efficiently, but at a high cost. 
If your problem is feeling the temperatures in bathroom, is your bathroom conditioned? You can add insulation to surround the bathroom but if no air condition, you will feel the heat no matter what. Insulation slows the heat transfer so you can feel more comfortable WITH air coditioning. If you have the work room, you can surround the bathroom with foam boards, 1" is easy to work with, seal the joints (easiest for air sealing), then add batts against it. Air WILL go through fiber insulation no matter what too. Focus on bathroom, look for potential air leaks to living spaces (drywall joints with compound finish is very good air seal), and that your attic is not the culprit here.


----------

